# sibling co-sleeping



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone do it? We have 2 daughters that are 2.5 years apart (and are likely done with having kids) and have a 3 bedroom house, but have decided to keep one room as the guest room. I was thinking about buying a full sized mattress for the kids rather than getting a separate bed for when we're ready to move the younger one out of our bed.

I'm just interested in hearing people's experiences on this... I'm sure my husband would think it's a bad idea, but I know that I prefer not to sleep alone! I'm sure at some point they will want their own beds/rooms, but for now...?


----------



## kwg (Oct 3, 2007)

I am interested in this too! ds1 wants to sleep with his little brother and i think it is a fine idea. i am just wondering how old ds2 needs to be? what age were you thinking of starting?


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

I was thinking 12-18 months?


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

My 5 yo son and 2 yo dd fall alseep together at night, with a parent in the bed until they are alseep but they usually cuddle together. They sleep together until we go to bed and then move them into their own beds in our room. Often, especially in the mornings, the two of them are back in bed snuggling again. I think it is wonderful for their relationship and they really don't have many sibling disputes (KNOCK ON WOOD!). We've always had a family bedroom but they've only just recently starting sleeping together/next to each other because my dd would wake up my son with her frequent and loud night wakings.


----------



## orangeiron (Oct 21, 2004)

I love sibling co-sleeping. we have 2 dds one is 5 and the other 1.5, i would have them totally co-sleeping if i could, but dd2 still nurses ALL NIGHT. anyway, whenever we can we put them together and they are so cute cuddled up like puppies limbs all over each other. i think they help each other stay asleep and i think when they are young it is nice for them not to be alone. i imagine they will let us know when they are older and want more space (but we'll need to get a bigger house for that)
the only time we seperate them is when one is sick or teething and might keep the other one awake. we are always just putting everyone where the most people can get the most amount of sleep.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

We did it for a little under a year. Our boys are 7 years apart. They shared a queen size bed for several months when we were transitioning me out of DS2's room. It worked pretty well, until DS2 got closer to 2-2.5 and just wanted to play with DS1, rather than sleep and I didn't think it was fair to DS1 to have a toddler jumping on him while he was trying to fall asleep.

Now they have bunk beds and that works really well for us. If it doesn't work for your girls in one bed, I think 2 twins in a room is a great solution.


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

Dd 7 and ds 5 sleep in our bed about 50% of the time, in their own beds about 30% of the time, and in dd's bed about 20% of the time. Currently they each have their own rooms. They've asked to share, though - one room for sleeping and clothes and one room for toys/playing. We talked about a full or queen in the sleeping room but they decided they'd prefer bunkbeds (not exactly co-sleeping, but they'll still fit in one twin and I bet they both end up on the bottom bunk). We're going to try the new arrangement next week.

I think sibling co-sleeping is natural. I imagine at some point they'll prefer to sleep apart just like dd#1 decided to leave the family bed for good around age 10 (ages 7-9, she was in and out).


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

My DD's are 18 months apart. They have a bunk bed but they sleep on the bottom bun k together they do not want to be separated yet. They are four and six and I have no problems with it.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

My three have all co-slept off and on, but once they went to beds I felt it was important they each have their own bed (if possible). My girls like to share their beds w/ their sisters, but sometimes they just want space / privacy, and since they are already sharing a room I figure the least I can do is provide 3 beds. If you have teh space and $$ I woudl get two twin beds (or a trundle that pulls up to the same level as the same bed) and you can push them together for now, but if they want to be seperated you can always seperate them. You could also try one of those bunk beds with a full bed on the bottom, and then when your older dd gets older she can move to the top bunk.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

My 5 yo ds and 2yo dd cosleep. They sleep in their own twin beds - a twin that had a trundle - pushed up next to each other. My 5 yo has nightmares and sleeps so much better when someone is in the room w/ him, even if it's his 2 yo sister







Ds has his own room but has no interest in sleeping there alone.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

My kids LOVE to sleep together... I have 6.5 and 3.5 year old girls that have bunk beds, but both of them sleep on the top bunk together... my oldest boy (4.5) has his own room and his own bed, but a lot of the times he'll go in and sleep with the girls on the top bunk... (our youngest boy (15 mos) still sleeps with us







)


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

My kids sleep together on occasion, though they do have they're own beds and bedrooms. My son is 4 and really likes sleeping with someone else, while my dd enjoys her room to herself, she's 2. I used to have everyone in my bed, but I was ready to have them out, so I moved em on out.


----------

